# AI for Kobe



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

L.A. Lakers trades: SG Kobe Bryant (21.5 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 4.3 apg in 36.4 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: SG Allen Iverson (27.4 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 6.3 apg in 42.7 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +5.9 ppg, -0.7 rpg, and +2.0 apg. 

Philadelphia trades: SG Allen Iverson (27.4 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 6.3 apg in 42.7 minutes) 
Philadelphia receives: SG Kobe Bryant (21.5 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 4.3 apg in 36 games) 
Change in team outlook: -5.9 ppg, +0.7 rpg, and -2.0 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


Lakers get someone who would be dedicated to the Lakers for the next 5 years. Which means you can keep the championship team of Shaq, Karl and GP together for another 2 years with no problem. AI has proven himself to be unselfish playing with other superstars in the past. His game would thrive playing off of Shaq. And we know Shaq respects AI in a way he has never and may never respect Kobe.

Philly...um...it's not like Kobe is well liked there. But he is another Superstar. So you aren't totally selling out the faithfull. And if he leaves, that gets rid of a lot of salary...

I bring this trade up because I've heard about it like 4 diffrent times today. What's the consensus on this trade, two days after Iverson complained about Sixers managment, and a day after Kobe said he didn't care about Phil's future?

Is this a good deal?

I also think for the Lakers, what you might give up in talent, you get back in spades by not having to deal with the trial circus and Kobe's various feuds, contract situation, and injuries...amazingly, he seems to have more baggage than Iverson right now in LA.

I think this is close to the only deal Philly would do involving Iverson.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

No team would take Kobe in a deal this season, with his trial looming.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> No team would take Kobe in a deal this season, with his trial looming.


It does clear a nice chunk of cap space. I guess if they worked the deal a little more and sent another bad contract out as well...

I think you have to keep in mind, that Billy King has no idea what he's doing.


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

Iverson and Shaq together. You know they will be skipping practice on the regular


----------



## docj_18 (Jun 5, 2003)

After the All Star game in Philly last year, the fans gave him a great "homecoming cheer" I can just see Philly fans lovin this one:laugh:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> No team would take Kobe in a deal this season, with his trial looming.


That and the fact that he is a free agent, so they could end up trading iverson for nothing. I htink they'd still be over the cap even if he left, so it wouldn't make that much of a difference.


----------



## ...CeLpH iZ SiKK... (Feb 21, 2004)

this will never go down... kobe is such a better shooter then iverson... the only reason iverson is the second leading scorer is because of his shots attempted... he has one of the worst shooting percentages in the league... plus he never passes ...


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

you wouldn't make this trade for 2 reasons
1.kobes trial
2.this season kobe claims he is gonna go play all theese different teams, so why would except a trade where me might not even want to play there.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

This trade isn't even possible I think.

Kobe Bryant can only be signed and traded. Therefore Kobe would have to chose Philly. Some assume he would because he was born in Philly but tough to call it his home he lived in italy a long time of his youth as well for example.

2nd of all as far as I know the Lakers could take only half of what Kobe makes in return in a sign and trade.


----------



## nycson (Nov 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> AI has proven himself to be unselfish playing with other superstars in the past.


What superstars?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: AI for Kobe*



> Originally posted by <b>nycson</b>!
> 
> 
> What superstars?


Maybe he's referring to All Star Games? That's only one game, though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why would the Lakers want Iverson? He is not a better player than Kobe and he is way into his decline. His best years are behind him IMO. Too injury prone.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>docj_18</b>!
> After the All Star game in Philly last year, the fans gave him a great "homecoming cheer" I can just see Philly fans lovin this one:laugh:


Kobe was booed because he disrespected Philly during the 2000 NBA Finals. From ESPN about that All-star game. "This wasn't the first time Bryant found himself cast as public enemy No. 1 in Philly. He experienced the same unhospitality when his Los Angeles Lakers swept through town and blew away the 76ers in five games for their second straight NBA title last June.

During the finals, Bryant's comments that he was an L.A. guy were much publicized and drew the ire of Philly fans. Still, Bryant was mystified why he was mistreated on Sunday." 

What would you think when a native boy declares that he doesn't feel that your city is his town and than beats your team in the finals? Sixers' fans would willing forgive him however if he comes and brings a championship to Philly. I don't see the trade happening, however. 



> What superstars?





> Maybe he's referring to All Star Games? That's only one game, though.


I'm pretty sure he meant the Olympic qualifing team, Dream Team whatever. IVerson was great during the summer.


----------



## tosi (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys talk about Kobe's pending trial.. but who really believes he is going to jail.. i am pretty sure with all the money he makes there is a good possiblity he would settle with his millions of dollars

just my two cents.


----------

